# Aspirin dose



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi,
What's the dose for aspirin for goats?
Thank you


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Aspirin - used for fever and inflammation. Dose 325mg (1 adult aspirin) per 10 lbs. per this thread. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/medicine-dosages-101051/


----------

